# Best LFS in Dallas and Plano?



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

In Dallas tomorrow. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fish Gallery on Greenville, excellent livestock.

Dallas North Aquarium for supplies and gadgets, I don't care for their livestock.

Rift to Reef in Flower Mound. I know, it's a long drive from Dallas/Plano, but you will be glad you did.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fish gallery for plants and live stock.
dallas north aquarium supplies gadgets and plants.
aquatic design supplies, 
exotic aquatics supplies etc, live stock and plants no prices to hi.
odyessy pets (spellings?) good prices and store is now bigger.
pet supplies plus good price on supplies/equitiment.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks!

I ended up going to Fish Gallery on Greenville Ave. (purchased 2 portions of live brine shrimp), and Rift to Reef in Flower Mound (caved in and bought an unidentified "Sand Loach" and a pair of rare Gobies).


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You were all over the place.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> fish gallery for plants and live stock.
> dallas north aquarium supplies gadgets and plants.
> aquatic design supplies,
> exotic aquatics supplies etc, live stock and plants no prices to hi.
> ...


Odyssey pets is still on Preston and Frankford? Did they move?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Odyssey pets is still on Preston and Frankford? Did they move?


yes. it was small then they open the store up more for saltwater and tanks, then had that for 3-4+ years then shelly? sherral? and mike? matt? can't remember names but I know there faces. took all of it and moved it down the road.

now at campbell and preston. 
17194 Preston Rd, Suite 131 Dallas, TX 75248
(972) 407-1166


----------

